# SL4 has arrived but there is a problem...



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

My new S-Works SL4 frame has arrived today but there is a slight problem with it. Everything seemed spot on until I came to fit the rear brake and I spotted this(looks worse in the picture than it actually is and in some lights you can hardly see it):








You can just about see it in this picture:








Going to speak to the shop tomorrow but what do other people think? I have my opinion on what should happen but wanted the views of others.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Yeesh..*

...it looks like it got sandpapered, or otherwise rubbed with something abrasive. It *might* not be structural, but it might be, and in either case, it ain't very pretty. I think they owe you a new frame, or at least some $$$ off, if they can show that it's only cosmetic...


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

100% it is only cosmetic. It looks like something rubbed the area when the frame was still wet and has taken the matt black paint off. Like I say that picture makes it look far far worse than it is, its really difficult to photograph and it either shows it up badly or not at all.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Probably true...*



Rick Draper said:


> 100% it is only cosmetic. It looks like something rubbed the area when the frame was still wet and has taken the matt black paint off. Like I say that picture makes it look far far worse than it is, its really difficult to photograph and it either shows it up badly or not at all.


...nonethless, my experience with Specialized is that they are a very meticulous company, and they really understand customer service. Even if it's only cosmetic, it's not up to the usual Specialized standard, IMHO. What you or I think is just speculation; go talk to the dealer where you bought the frame, and see what they think...


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

SkiRacer55 said:


> ...nonethless, my experience with Specialized is that they are a very meticulous company, and they really understand customer service. Even if it's only cosmetic, it's not up to the usual Specialized standard, IMHO. What you or I think is just speculation; go talk to the dealer where you bought the frame, and see what they think...


Specialized WILL replace the frame over that.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Cyclin Dan said:


> Specialized WILL replace the frame over that.


Yeah, but you'll have to wait several weeks while they do it.

Super frustrating if you want to build your bike and ride it.

Personally I would look for some freebies; helmet, shoes, etc. and live with it.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Specialized have sent out a brand new frame set to the shop I bought it from and I will be exchanging it on Saturday. They have apologised for the inconvenience and said it should not be like it is and it is. Roll on Saturday morning, I cannot wait.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I would be riding it today.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

-dustin said:


> I would be riding it today.


You don't live in the UK then! Its been raining all day, winter bike weather again at the moment in time. Go away tomorrow until Saturday so not missing any riding time. Also I need to order my new Fulcrum Racing Zero's for it still.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Have Specialized replace it.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

jsedlak said:


> Have Specialized replace it.


Yes I collect my new frame set tomorrow. Should be built by tomorrow night bar my new wheels.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Rick Draper said:


> You don't live in the UK then! Its been raining all day, winter bike weather again at the moment in time.


Northern France has had dreadful weather too. I have the Etape coming up in a week and I wanted to be riding all last week, but only managed 4 hours due to huge amounts of rainfall.........You'll love the SL4.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Rick Draper said:


> Yes I collect my new frame set tomorrow. Should be built by tomorrow night bar my new wheels.


:thumbsup:

Be sure to give us photos of the finished product!


----------



## Rob13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice, cant wait for the final build.


----------

